# Bankers Toughen Terms.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It's getting tough all over....Successful Farmer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/business/bankers-toughen-loan-terms-for-farmers


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess to some extent this is necessary. You would not want agriculture to end up like the housing market


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> I guess to some extent this is necessary. You would not want agriculture to end up like the housing market


Or like the early 80's with too easy farm credit again.

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We worked hard to pay for our Farms. Now that they're paid we are having the same problem if we need a little after operating capital the bank wants to put everything against the farm real estate. All my life I always just took the money out of my savings account when we were short but now I realize I'll never have retirement if I keep doing that....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have never seen a tougher time to operate, than in the last eight years.....even in the seventies and eighties one could save money. Hopefully things will get better. At least we have a chance of that happening now.

Regards, Mike


----------

